# Estero Bay Guide



## Fishbster12 (9 mo ago)

Heading to Estero in mid July. Recommendations on a Redfish/Snook guide would be greatly appreciated. TIA. Billy


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

Ft. Myers Beach Fishing Tour | Smokehouse Charters | United States Robby is a good guy and will work hard for you.


----------



## GladesFlyFishing (Jan 17, 2020)

timogleason said:


> Ft. Myers Beach Fishing Tour | Smokehouse Charters | United States Robby is a good guy and will work hard for you.


second vote for Robby


----------



## deep7roots (Jan 25, 2009)

I say Scott Anderson. Dude is second generation guide. knows these waters really really well. whatahawg.com


----------



## Tyler White (Jun 11, 2018)

Codty Pierce. Fort Myers Fishing Charters


----------

